# Audio Ark: Jason Graves Music - Writing for Strings



## Jason Graves

Greetings! My name is Jason. I am a drummer and I love animals. I also have spent the the last twenty odd years making music. I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out a way to share and give back, just a little bit, to the community I love being a part of so much. I lecture/teach whenever I can (and thoroughly enjoy it!) but always leave wishing I had more time to go into greater detail about so many different things.

So I finally bit the bullet and got up the nerve to start my own YouTube channel. I've been uploading for less than a month now and want a centralized place viewers could post questions/comments and interact with each other. YouTube comments work fine but VI Control seems like a logical place to house a general repository of video, information and useful tidbits.

So here I am! This is the channel:

https://www.youtube.com/c/JasonGravesMusic

I will link to each video in another post. Feedback/thoughts (especially constructive criticism and new ideas) welcome. I will add my list of things I am planning to cover in a separate post. Please suggest more! I'm eleven episodes in - some topics have already been covered. 

Happy composing!

Jason


----------



## Jason Graves

*AUDIO ARK TOPICS*

*The Temporarily Permanent Studio*
Studio history/pics

*Current Studio Setup*
Computer setup (detailed) - drives, RAM, etc.
Main room: speakers, screens, desk, furniture, headphones, panels
Overview of other room setups (machine, drums, storage)
Challenges (AC, small rooms, mic lines, machine room)
Hardware choices and cables
Hardware integration into Cubase
WaveLab, Live, ProTools, Wwise, Digital Performer
Mac vs PC
iPad setup
Kontakt-based synth faves

*Introduction To Cubase*
Why Cubase?
Why templates?
Build small Cubase template from scratch

*Cubase*
Detailed walkthrough
Tablet setup and Cubase shortcuts
Slave setup with hardware/network details and Google list
Main tracks breakdown - orch
Main tracks breakdown - drums
Main tracks breakdown - synth
Main tracks breakdown - loops
Busses, audio flow and export options
VST FX setup and processing
External FX setup and processing
Orchestral libraries and blending options

*Steal My Sound*
Hardware vs software tutorials with low/high price guide, if applicable
Synth/keyboards
EQ
Compression
Reverb
Delay
Modulation
Distortion
General manufacturers (UAD, SoundToys, Valhalla, FabFilter)

*Detailed Studio Tour*
Rooms, computers, mics, instruments and recording methods
Main room: speakers, screens, desk, furniture, headphones, panels
Machine room: computers, converters, cooling, local/online backup plan
Drum and perc rooms: sound panels, mics, cables and headphones
Room to room connections, storage/closets, cables, headphones
Microphones and preamps
Drums and percussion
Guitars and other strings (harp, violin, contrabass, piano, accordion, etc)
External routing, wiring and mixing
Synthesizers
Guitar pedals
New Gear, Software, Ideas
Current favorite new plugins, VST’s, hardware, etc.
Hardware vs. software

*A Day In The Life*

*Specific Song Deconstruction/Analysis, for starters...*
Dead Space
Tomb Raider
The Order
Moss
Farlands
Fat Chicken

*General “How To” Guides*
“Breaking” into the industry
General organization and time management
Virtual Orchestration
Mixing and balancing virtual orchestra
Reverb and FX
Composing interactive music
Programming realistic drum patterns
Composing for drums/percussion
Layering live and virtual sounds
Mastering, stems and final deliveries
The importance of gain staging and signal flow
Analog vs. digital
Music for games vs. TV vs. film
BACK EVERYTHING UP

*Composing 101*
Music as an emotional language
The pitching process
How to begin?
Budget considerations
Live players
Harmony and musical language


----------



## Jason Graves

Here's the latest episode...seemed a bit silly to link to all of them.


----------



## lucor

Welcome Jason, great to have you here!  And thank you for being so generous, I already binged through all your videos and learned a ton!


----------



## StefanE

Great job, Jason. I can't wait for your next episode. Thx a lot!


----------



## MarcelM

great channel and great stuff. ive used cubase for years actually and could still learn alot out of these videos so far.

shame on me that i didnt know some of the stuff already


----------



## jamwerks

Looking forward to see/hear how you use Soundtoys stuff, and also cue analysises!


----------



## ryanstrong

Welcome and thank you Jason!


----------



## J-M

Just watched another episode, welcome! These videos are so valuable, so thanks again!


----------



## Francis Bourre

Jason, your channel is awesome, I'm already addicted. Thanks for sharing all this great content with us.


----------



## Jason Graves

Aw, thanks, guys! Seriously, that means a lot. And FYI, PoundSound (who made most of the icons I use in Cubase) is having a great Summer Sale atm:

https://poundsound.co.uk/


----------



## Jason Graves

Also, Vacuum Pro, which is a great tube-based VST I recently incorporated into my template is on MAJOR sale. As in, $1!

https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/1558-Vacuum-Pro-

There's also a 200 preset expansion for $1. Live a little...get both! 

https://www.pluginboutique.com/prod...on-Packs/1594-Fresh-Air-Pack-Vol-1-Vacuum-Pro


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Jason,

It's great seeing you here at VI-C forums, and Thanks for posting these helpful videos 

I'm curious if you still use any VSL libraries these days, especially their Strings (since I don't see any VSL libraries in your template) ? and have you checked out their latest Synchron Strings 1 Library ? if Yes, what are your thoughts about it, and VSL Strings in general, for scoring applications ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Breaker

Nice videos and Jason seems a genuinely nice guy but I've been slightly disappointed with the content so far as my workflow and setup seems to 95% the same, just on smaller scale (less libraries, slaves and gear).

Hopefully there will be something more revolutionary when we get past the Cubase-VEP-libraries stage.


----------



## Blakus

Breaker said:


> Nice videos and Jason seems a genuinely nice guy but I've been slightly disappointed with the content so far as my workflow and setup seems to 95% the same, just on smaller scale (less libraries, slaves and gear).
> 
> Hopefully there will be something more revolutionary when we get past the Cubase-VEP-libraries stage.


You're disappointed because your setup is so similar? You should be cheering, you must be on the right track!  Bit of a harsh assessment for a talented pro putting aside time to give detailed insights into his setup. I think Jason has made it fairly clear he's trying to make this series as accessible as possible, and he's doing a great job! I mean, my setup is also very similar but I always find things I can learn from seeing how others work. So far, I'm inspired to be more organised and efficient with my template naming structures and especially shortcuts to improve speed. Jason is a wizard in that department!

Any professional who can be bothered to take the time to give back to the community in this way gets nothing but gratitude from me! Looking forward to the next ones! Cheers, Jason


----------



## DynamicK

Thanks for sharing your insights and tips. Subscribed.


----------



## Sekkle

Thanks Jason, the couple of vids I've watched so far have been great. Really appreciate you sharing your time and knowledge! Subscribed.


----------



## JaikumarS

Thank you Jason for taking time.. Subscribed


----------



## Jason Graves

muziksculp said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> It's great seeing you here at VI-C forums, and Thanks for posting these helpful videos
> 
> I'm curious if you still use any VSL libraries these days, especially their Strings (since I don't see any VSL libraries in your template) ? and have you checked out their latest Synchron Strings 1 Library ? if Yes, what are your thoughts about it, and VSL Strings in general, for scoring applications ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



I had ALL THE VSL once upon a time - my entire template was based around it. But the limited RR and super dry sound pushed me towards other developers and new options popped up. Haven't looked too hard at Synchron String yet, but definitely a possibility in the future. We're so spoiled for choice now! My purchases are always project-based, so who knows? There may be a need for something like that in the future.

Thanks for watching!

Jason


----------



## Breaker

Blakus said:


> You're disappointed because your setup is so similar? You should be cheering, you must be on the right track!  Bit of a harsh assessment for a talented pro putting aside time to give detailed insights into his setup.



OK, maybe I was bit unclear. Videos themselves were not disappointing by any means, on the contrary - well structured and to the point. I just would have wanted personally to get more out of them, as now it was like watching my own template.

But maybe there will be some magic grains of wisdom (for me) in the next videos


----------



## Jason Graves

Breaker said:


> Nice videos and Jason seems a genuinely nice guy but I've been slightly disappointed with the content so far as my workflow and setup seems to 95% the same, just on smaller scale (less libraries, slaves and gear).
> 
> Hopefully there will be something more revolutionary when we get past the Cubase-VEP-libraries stage.



Gold Star for you! I've been (actually...still AM) wrestling internally with the classic what-do-I-do-first conundrum of YouTube. So. MUCH. TO. TALK. ABOUT. 

But in the end it seemed that laying a solid foundation of my general approach made more sense. And, more importantly, kept the user comments from grossly going off topic if I were to just jump in and start posting composition/mixing/sound design vids. I know if I were watching, I'd be thinking, "but...what fx are you using in the template?" "how are you keeping al the channels organized?" etc...you get the idea!

You've actually made a point in parallel to my own internal monologue from this past weekend. I've reached a good "pausing point" for all the super technical stuff and want to film more creative/thinking/advice kinds of vids this week. Then pick back up on the "let's all stare at the computer screen for 30 minutes." 

Now, I can't promise anything REVOLUTIONARY...  ...but I will do my best.


----------



## Jason Graves

Blakus said:


> You're disappointed because your setup is so similar? You should be cheering, you must be on the right track!  Bit of a harsh assessment for a talented pro putting aside time to give detailed insights into his setup. I think Jason has made it fairly clear he's trying to make this series as accessible as possible, and he's doing a great job! I mean, my setup is also very similar but I always find things I can learn from seeing how others work. So far, I'm inspired to be more organised and efficient with my template naming structures and especially shortcuts to improve speed. Jason is a wizard in that department!
> 
> Any professional who can be bothered to take the time to give back to the community in this way gets nothing but gratitude from me! Looking forward to the next ones! Cheers, Jason



"Down, boy! Down....good boy." Hahahaha thanks for the positive reinforcement, mate.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Hi Jason, thanks for this new episode 

One suggestion for upcoming videos after the whole template-study thing : cue analysis ! Lots of composers do that these days, and for a reason : it's fascinating ! Jjust watched the first episode of the new serie "2 Hours Cue" by Neil Goldberg from Heavyocity, lots of good stuff in there.

I would love to watch a video where you describe a cue relying heavily on real recordings, like what you did for Far Cry Primal. Or something minimalistic with lots of processing like a cue from Evolve.

Anyway, keep up the great work !

Emmanuel (the leonberger guy  )


----------



## Bear Market

Hi Jason, just wanted to say thanks a bunch for sharing your mad skillz with the rest of us. I have been loving every second of your videos so far (even though they have triggered my annual should-I-abandon-Logic-for-Cubase-anxiety).

Thanks again!


----------



## Breaker

Jason Graves said:


> Gold Star for you! I've been (actually...still AM) wrestling internally with the classic what-do-I-do-first conundrum of YouTube. So. MUCH. TO. TALK. ABOUT.
> 
> But in the end it seemed that laying a solid foundation of my general approach made more sense. And, more importantly, kept the user comments from grossly going off topic if I were to just jump in and start posting composition/mixing/sound design vids. I know if I were watching, I'd be thinking, "but...what fx are you using in the template?" "how are you keeping al the channels organized?" etc...you get the idea!
> 
> You've actually made a point in parallel to my own internal monologue from this past weekend. I've reached a good "pausing point" for all the super technical stuff and want to film more creative/thinking/advice kinds of vids this week. Then pick back up on the "let's all stare at the computer screen for 30 minutes."
> 
> Now, I can't promise anything REVOLUTIONARY...  ...but I will do my best.



I honestly think that covering the basics first is the right approach, even if it was bit "meh" for me personally. Hopefully you can stick to your (loose) plan and provide the world a coherent documentation of your own workflow and approach.

It's actually downright scary how close your setup seems to mine. But at least I use minus-signs instead of pluses to mark my three-tier-bussing-system


----------



## robgb

Jason Graves said:


> Now, I can't promise anything REVOLUTIONARY...  ...but I will do my best.


Switching to Reaper?
(ducks)


----------



## muziksculp

Jason Graves said:


> I had ALL THE VSL once upon a time - my entire template was based around it. But the limited RR and super dry sound pushed me towards other developers and new options popped up. Haven't looked too hard at Synchron String yet, but definitely a possibility in the future. We're so spoiled for choice now! My purchases are always project-based, so who knows? There may be a need for something like that in the future.
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,

Thanks. Appreciate the feedback. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jason Graves

whitewasteland said:


> Hi Jason, thanks for this new episode
> 
> One suggestion for upcoming videos after the whole template-study thing : cue analysis ! Lots of composers do that these days, and for a reason : it's fascinating ! Jjust watched the first episode of the new serie "2 Hours Cue" by Neil Goldberg from Heavyocity, lots of good stuff in there.
> 
> I would love to watch a video where you describe a cue relying heavily on real recordings, like what you did for Far Cry Primal. Or something minimalistic with lots of processing like a cue from Evolve.
> 
> Anyway, keep up the great work !
> 
> Emmanuel (the leonberger guy  )



Both excellent suggestions and definitely on the menu! Regardless, really great hearing about specific games that may peak your interest...honestly can be a bit daunting just figuring out where to start.  TOO. MUCH. MUSIC.


----------



## Jason Graves

robgb said:


> Switching to Reaper?
> (ducks)



<ZING>


----------



## Jason Graves

H


Bear Market said:


> Hi Jason, just wanted to say thanks a bunch for sharing your mad skillz with the rest of us. I have been loving every second of your videos so far (even though they have triggered my annual should-I-abandon-Logic-for-Cubase-anxiety).
> 
> Thanks again!



Haha, well, you're welcome! And all I can say is don't get TOO anxious...until we get too all the magical macros and key commands. Then you have my permission to completely lose your mind.


----------



## NoamL

Hi Jason! it's great to see you here on VI-Control. Thanks for the videos, they're super educational!

I used to have my bussing set up much like you do; most pro composers seem to use that workflow or something very similar. But recently I switched to a new experimental setup for strings. It lets me do away with the long folder-lists of libraries (Spitfire, Berlin, Cinematic Studio Strings, etc). You've inspired me to make a video on it! Maybe by this weekend. I don't want to hijack your thread, but I'll send you a PM when it's ready.

Your personal strings library sounds incredible, there's nothing like that on the market currently.

Your list of topics looks great, can't wait until you talk about your process of scoring games, implementation, sound design... everything! I know people probably know your spooky sound design most from Dead Space but how about Until Dawn! That was a great score.


----------



## Beluga

Hi Jason,

Good to see you here. Some of my clients sent me your music as reference, it’s very popular - great work!


----------



## Jason Graves

S


Beluga said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Good to see you here. Some of my clients sent me your music as reference, it’s very popular - great work!



So...I'm sorry?


----------



## Jason Graves

NoamL said:


> Hi Jason! it's great to see you here on VI-Control. Thanks for the videos, they're super educational!
> 
> I used to have my bussing set up much like you do; most pro composers seem to use that workflow or something very similar. But recently I switched to a new experimental setup for strings. It lets me do away with the long folder-lists of libraries (Spitfire, Berlin, Cinematic Studio Strings, etc). You've inspired me to make a video on it! Maybe by this weekend. I don't want to hijack your thread, but I'll send you a PM when it's ready.
> 
> Your personal strings library sounds incredible, there's nothing like that on the market currently.
> 
> Your list of topics looks great, can't wait until you talk about your process of scoring games, implementation, sound design... everything! I know people probably know your spooky sound design most from Dead Space but how about Until Dawn! That was a great score.



Yes, I'd love to see another viewpoint for handling so many different libraries. Please to share! And thanks for the topic suggestions. You may *feel* like you're suggesting a lot, but the more folks throw out ideas the more consolidated my future topics become. And glad you liked Until Dawn...what a fun gig that was!


----------



## MatFluor

Very nice videos! I don't use cubase, but it's great to have a nice in-depth view.
Since I am composer who focuses on horror and similar genres myself, it's very nice to see that we all cook with water 

I would love to hear more about your custom library, why did you do it, was it worth it, costs/effort for recording and preparing etc.

Cool stuff!


----------



## AllanH

I just started the videos - what a resource! 
Thank you @Jason Graves for putting it all together.


----------



## Beluga

Jason Graves said:


> S
> 
> 
> So...I'm sorry?


What do you mean?


----------



## Olfirf

Thanks for doing this, Jason! As much as I am looking forward to the music related videos, the tech-stuff is very useful as well! :-D By the way, it was great to read what 10gbE network switch you are using, as I am also considering switching to that. Could you tell us, which network cards are built into you computers? That would be a big help, as there is not much you can read about 10gbE these days ... almost everybody is still using 1gb.
Also, you are still sending the instruments in groups (WW high short, etc). Is VEpro with 10gbE still not powerful enough to send each instrument individually, or do you just not need that? Thanks!


----------



## Jason Graves

MatFluor said:


> Very nice videos! I don't use cubase, but it's great to have a nice in-depth view.
> Since I am composer who focuses on horror and similar genres myself, it's very nice to see that we all cook with water
> 
> I would love to hear more about your custom library, why did you do it, was it worth it, costs/effort for recording and preparing etc.
> 
> Cool stuff!



That's a great idea! I was planning on doing some kind of "How to make your own samples" vid and now I think this may be an even better place to start. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Graves

Beluga said:


> What do you mean?


 
Pay no attention to me...just being the usual dork.


----------



## Jason Graves

Olfirf said:


> Thanks for doing this, Jason! As much as I am looking forward to the music related videos, the tech-stuff is very useful as well! :-D By the way, it was great to read what 10gbE network switch you are using, as I am also considering switching to that. Could you tell us, which network cards are built into you computers? That would be a big help, as there is not much you can read about 10gbE these days ... almost everybody is still using 1gb.
> Also, you are still sending the instruments in groups (WW high short, etc). Is VEpro with 10gbE still not powerful enough to send each instrument individually, or do you just not need that? Thanks!



I'll see if I can find the name of the card...it may also be on the Vision DAW website (you can configure a computer and add a card). Only reason for instrument groups is I don't ever need anything more granular within that group - short/long ww is enough for a single orch lib. For drums/looos/synths/etc everything has its own VEPro output. Hope that helps!


----------



## Olfirf

Jason Graves said:


> I'll see if I can find the name of the card...it may also be on the Vision DAW website (you can configure a computer and add a card).


That would be great! Ich checked the Vision DAW website. They only tell you, it is an Intel card, not the exact model. I would buy from them, but I am in Europe and from the DAW builders I bought, they did not have any tested knowledge on 10gbE with VEpro ...
So, if you would just open up you PCs and make a picture ...? Ha, ha! Just kidding. I think there is a way to look that up in the system infos somewhere ... I hope ...


----------



## Beluga

Jason Graves said:


> Pay no attention to me...just being the usual dork.


Well, dork on then.


----------



## Jason Graves

I 


Olfirf said:


> That would be great! Ich checked the Vision DAW website. They only tell you, it is an Intel card, not the exact model. I would buy from them, but I am in Europe and from the DAW builders I bought, they did not have any tested knowledge on 10gbE with VEpro ...
> So, if you would just open up you PCs and make a picture ...? Ha, ha! Just kidding. I think there is a way to look that up in the system infos somewhere ... I hope ...



I *think* this is it:

Intel Ethernet Controller X540-AT2


----------



## Jason Graves

Up to lucky #13 already! Starting to explore harmony...let's ease in with a fairly simple tune:


----------



## benmrx

Hey thanks so much for taking the time to put these videos up! It's always a blast to see how other people work. I love that I'm not the only one using an '=' sign to find things fast! I also have a sort of 'favorites' system for quickly tagging tracks or folders of tracks so I can kind of build a quick 'template in a template'...., I call it 'inception mode'..lol.


----------



## Olfirf

Jason Graves said:


> I
> 
> 
> I *think* this is it:
> 
> Intel Ethernet Controller X540-AT2


Thank you very much! That helps a lot!


----------



## MarcusD

Thank you for the mentions and continued support Jason. You're too kind!


----------



## Jason Graves

MarcusD said:


> Thank you for the mentions and continued support Jason. You're too kind!



Better get used to it, my friend! #noendinsight


----------



## Jason Graves

It's officially been one month since I started Audio Ark on YouTube and I'm happy to have just posted episode #15. This one includes four small sets of sounds, dry and processed, for you to include in your music, experiment with or just test out on your main computer. Please to enjoy!


----------



## robgb

Jason Graves said:


> It's officially been one month since I started Audio Ark on YouTube and I'm happy to have just posted episode #15. This one includes four small sets of sounds, dry and processed, for you to include in your music, experiment with or just test out on your main computer. Please to enjoy!



I want that T-shirt.


----------



## Jason Graves

robgb said:


> I want that T-shirt.



Haha that one was from the Dead Space 2 recording sessions.


----------



## Jason Graves

SEXY!


----------



## Drundfunk

I just found this thread and only had the time to watch 10 minutes of one of your first videos, but I can already say that I'll watch everything in the next few weeks. Seems to be really informative and entertaining. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## MartinH.

Jason Graves said:


> SEXY!




Hey Jason, very important topic, glad you're talking about it! 

I did try Backblaze for online backup, but since their servers are in the US and I'm in Germany, the upload speeds were _much _too slow (less than 20% of my bandwidth), I'm creating data faster than I could upload it there. Also I had too little control over the whole process. 
I'm currently using "storage boxes" at Hetzner and upload using Beyond Compare (great backup program, I highly recommend it) over the WEBDAV protocol: 
https://www.hetzner.com/storage-box

That method has the big drawback of resetting file modification/creation dates of all files being uploaded to the upload date, which kind of is a big deal, but since it's not the only layer of redundancy I decided to live with it. Hetzner is hosting in Germany, so you might have bad upload speeds to them as well, if you're in the US. But maybe there is a similar offer closer to you? It should be possible to use hard drives by mail for the initial upload for all the services that have multi-terrabyte storage solutions, but you might need to ask support for it. Worth a try at least. 
And then I have another set of drives in a bank vault that is within walking distance, but I don't update that one super often. Still makes me sleep better that at least the old stuff is alway safe there.


----------



## Jason Graves

MartinH. said:


> Hey Jason, very important topic, glad you're talking about it!
> 
> I did try Backblaze for online backup, but since their servers are in the US and I'm in Germany, the upload speeds were _much _too slow (less than 20% of my bandwidth), I'm creating data faster than I could upload it there. Also I had too little control over the whole process.
> I'm currently using "storage boxes" at Hetzner and upload using Beyond Compare (great backup program, I highly recommend it) over the WEBDAV protocol:
> https://www.hetzner.com/storage-box
> 
> That method has the big drawback of resetting file modification/creation dates of all files being uploaded to the upload date, which kind of is a big deal, but since it's not the only layer of redundancy I decided to live with it. Hetzner is hosting in Germany, so you might have bad upload speeds to them as well, if you're in the US. But maybe there is a similar offer closer to you? It should be possible to use hard drives by mail for the initial upload for all the services that have multi-terrabyte storage solutions, but you might need to ask support for it. Worth a try at least.
> And then I have another set of drives in a bank vault that is within walking distance, but I don't update that one super often. Still makes me sleep better that at least the old stuff is alway safe there.



YES to all of this.


----------



## boxheadboy50

Super pumped that you're on VI Control now, Jason!

I was in attendance at the Game On! thing you did with Lennie Moore in St. Paul several years ago, and that was friggin' awesome.
As a newbie media composer, your videos have already been opening my eyes (and ears) to some fantastic knowledge.

Question: you've talked winds/brass/string shorts, are you going to get to your long string libraries soon?

Thanks for taking the time to do this!!


----------



## Jason Graves

boxheadboy50 said:


> Question: you've talked winds/brass/string shorts, are you going to get to your long string libraries soon?



Yes! Honestly, got a little burned out doing SO many Cubase vids and switched it up for a little bit.  Will be getting back to the template soon, promise!


----------



## Jason Graves

The first of last week's episodes...will be back to Cubase Template series soon.


----------



## Brueland

Upload the next video already, haha!


----------



## Jason Graves

Excited that my score to the VR game Moss is now available! To celebrate, I'm hosting a remix competition of the song I wrote for the game. Plus will have a detailed breakdown of it over the next week or so.  The first of three episodes is already live!


----------



## jononotbono

I'm curious man. Do you ever play video games or are you always too busy working on Video Games? Also, I'm going to invest in VR in the not so distant future as I would love to get involved in that as it's definitely going to be the future and wondering if you have a VR set up to make sure all your music and sound design for VR works well... Or is it any excuse to get closer to Ready Player One? haha


----------



## jononotbono

Also, I was wondering if you would ever be up for making a video on Perc Programming? I know you're a drummer and I'm constantly trying to get better at Perc Programming. Mainly Cinematic Percussion programming as opposed to "Rock Kit" drumming that we hear in Film, Games, TV and Trailers etc. Sorry. if I'm being demanding! Your You Tube Channel is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

jononotbono said:


> Also, I was wondering if you would ever be up for making a video on Perc Programming? I know you're a drummer and I'm constantly trying to get better at Perc Programming. Mainly Cinematic Percussion programming as opposed to "Rock Kit" drumming that we hear in Film, Games, TV and Trailers etc. Sorry. if I'm being demanding! Your You Tube Channel is amazing. Thank you!



Another vote for that!


----------



## Jason Graves

jononotbono said:


> Also, I was wondering if you would ever be up for making a video on Perc Programming? I know you're a drummer and I'm constantly trying to get better at Perc Programming. Mainly Cinematic Percussion programming as opposed to "Rock Kit" drumming...



YES will definitely do an episode on writing/programming percussion.  And I don't actually own a VR setup. Honestly prefer having movies of the gameplay so I can add them to Cubase and let them play in the background as I work. Plus pre-release games are always buggy! I find it better to focus on the music...unless I'm also doing the implementation. Then I DO play the game. Before and after I put the music in. A LOT. Obviously a project by project decision!


----------



## jononotbono

Jason Graves said:


> YES will definitely do an episode on writing/programming percussion.  And I don't actually own a VR setup. Honestly prefer having movies of the gameplay so I can add them to Cubase and let them play in the background as I work. Plus pre-release games are always buggy! I find it better to focus on the music...unless I'm also doing the implementation. Then I DO play the game. Before and after I put the music in. A LOT. Obviously a project by project decision!



Thanks man! Legend.

“Research” is definitely the excuse I’m telling my partner why I simply must get a VR set up. Haha


----------



## jadedsean

Jason Graves said:


> I'm still focusing on the song Home To Me from the VR game Moss, but this is a very special string-focused episode that goes deep into voice leading, arranging and microphone choices for overdubbing live soloists. What fun!



I can't view the video Jason, is their a reason why?


----------



## Jason Graves

jadedsean said:


> I can't view the video Jason, is their a reason why?



Apologies - had some sensitive material that needed to be taken down. Will fix soon!


----------



## jadedsean

Jason Graves said:


> Apologies - had some sensitive material that needed to be taken down. Will fix soon!


Ah no problem, hope to see it soon.


----------



## Jason Graves

Back online...thanks for your patience and understanding. 

New video posted on writing/arranging for strings - both MIDI and live soloists.


----------



## Brueland

Lovely.


----------



## jononotbono

@Jason Graves Hey man, I was wondering if I could trouble you to perhaps answer a couple of questions regarding VEPro? I'm in the process of re routing my Template (Using Cubase and VEPro 6) and have been watching you video AA03 VEPro Template, Part One: Winds and Drums.

I find it fascinating that every other channel in your template (speaking about top winds) is an instance of Kontakt (the Blue coloured channels) and you say "if it's Grey it's some kind of sub output". Are those sub outputs VEPro Aux channels?

All this time I have been creating an Aux channel for every instrument (it's a lot of Aux channels) and assigning outputs manually (all shorts for example would match the same output and that would be in Cubase) in each Kontakt and your way is far more efficient.

Am I right in thinking that because you create 2 Outputs for Winds (Long and Short) per Kontakt and aux (if it is an aux channel you are using) you then sub mix all articulations volumes inside Kontakt and then once you have sent each pair of wind outputs to VEPro busses (Winds High Long, Hight Short, Low long, Low Short etc) it is in Cubase where you assign these 4 total outputs for winds? Hoping I haven't got all this wrong, but this means that it's much more manageable inside Cubase with those 4 outputs!

I've never thought about bussing inside VEPro and using separate Aux channels to sub mix articulations before they go into Cubase but man, that is such a great idea. Trying to make sense of a 3000 track template (and growing) so this is such a help (if I have got this correct).

I wonder if having less aux channels in VEPro uses less computing resources.
Thanks for your generosity in making these videos!


----------



## LamaRose

Jason Graves said:


> Up to lucky #13 already! Starting to explore harmony...



Awesome channel, Jason... the music stuff is pretty cool too, lol! Been listening to a lot of Max Richter, and I love how he hammers home his harmony before introducing melody(ies)/complexity.


----------

